# Yes, another.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I did not have an Italian made 92FS, so last week, I remedied that.








It shot well yesterday...only put 65 rounds through it. It ran everything great, except for a Freedom Munitions practice round. Don't know for sure why, but the round seems a little too light for the proper slide velocity...they were FTF.

I had noticed that my extractor retaining pin was not staked on this gun, and it started to walk it's way out, slowly. Had to tap it back in with the base of a magazine. I brought it home, and used a 1/4" cold chisel to stake the top of the slide, where the pin is...my others have this, so it didn't bother me. Hope it takes care of that issue. 

Other than that, the gun is as perfect as a 92FS can be!


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Love those Berettas. I have the M9, 85, and 3032. I put the M9 up- my only grandson wants it. I carried the 85 for a while, and it is put up now, and the wife carries the Tomcat 32. 
They just shoot good- period.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Higgy Baby said:


> Love those Berettas. I have the M9, 85, and 3032. I put the M9 up- my only grandson wants it. I carried the 85 for a while, and it is put up now, and the wife carries the Tomcat 32.
> They just shoot good- period.


The Tomcat I do not have. That is one I would like to add, but I don't stock .32 ACP...no big deal, if I bought one, I would have to budget at least five boxes of that ammo.


----------

